# Cedar Falls Raceway...HO MDF Road Course/Oval Track by Ed Bianchi



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

It's in my house awaiting assembly! Here are some pics of a few cars anxious to get running! If life does not get in my way too much, I expect to be running cars by this coming weekend. Stay tuned! More pictures and a full write up of Ed Bianchi's hospitality and adventures in slots over the years will be posted soon! 

BTW, after some test laps at Ed's house, let's just say I'm happy as a pig in s*#%!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The sprinters look trick . Are they HO scale ?

Gonzo


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dom,
Good luck with your new track. I like the 3 Rattlers. Can you run TJETS/regular pin cars?
SJJ


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tjets and Bianchi*

Yes you can run any Ho sclae car with original set-up. The cars tedn to drift in the slot down the straights which is actually quite interesting. 

The slide guide set-up cars is where it's at though..

-marc and marcus


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Quaker State sprint car is called a wingmaster sprint and was a limited run made by Ed Bianchi. I believe Ed said it's like 1/50 scale or somewhere there abouts. The other two are LifeLike sprint cars.

I worked on the drift with a piece of insulation on the pin of t jets on carrera large scale track and it stopped almost all of the freaky movement down the long straights. We'll see once is up.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I recognize the L/L sprints now . I really like thw Wingmaster Sprint however . 

Am I wrong in thinking that you need aheavier car for the Slide Guide to work ? 

What keeps the braids from lifting the car too high up front ? For example , can you put a Slide Guide on a T-Jet and have it handle properly ? I'm trying to get a handle on this .

I do like the concept .

Gonzo


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Gonzo, the wingmaster is a tank! The body is die cast! More prototypical motion though I think. But top heavy. Being it's a limited run, it will just get some parade laps once in while. Seems weight is not needed to run on this track. I ran a tomy afx gtp car that had traction magnets removed and stock pickups. It worked fine. No issues. I did tweak the pickup springs when i removed the magnets, but all else is stock out of package. I hope to skip that extra work with this track. I Did not try any t jets yet but should have some input by the end of this weekend. I do not have any t jets with a slide guide. No weight needed with slide guide because the front tires are not touching the track on two cars i converted. Both were tyco 440x2. Tripod setup like the 1/24 scale commercial track cars. 
I made a little progress setting up the track. I have two pieces up so far. Pics tonight when I get home. 

Dominic


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Track is set up. Well not quite finished but did get one lane wired train wreck style! Got t jets to stop squiggling with piece of insulation from wire over the guide pin. Pictures tonight. Was up till midnight running laps wed night and crashed last night. One other note. Ho Racepro Rattler 2 cars are ballistic little rocket cars! Stoopid fast! 

Dominic


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep I have a Rattler & a Rattler 2, both are stupid fast, Ed built some neat cars.

They really perform well on big tracks and the guide shoe is the way to go, you cant hear them run on a good track. 

Boosted


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Few pics of track. Working on getting some video up of some cars running. Stay tuned.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dom,
Tell us more about the Ed Bianchi experiance? Boosted have an extra Rattler to trade? What was the differance between Rattler & Rattler II ? have have one of those.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry Sidejobjon, I do not have an extra Rattler to trade, Here is an article on the Mark I
http://www.howorld.net/archives/review/rattler/rattler.html

As for the differences I dont think there is much difference except for maybe the guide flag mount, also the cars Mark I and Mark II perform very similar, the Wingmaster Sprints are pretty rare, and have been discontinued for some time. These are neat cars that drive very different from a "normal" slot car.

Boosted


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

sidejobjon said:


> Dom,
> Tell us more about the Ed Bianchi experiance? Boosted have an extra Rattler to trade? What was the differance between Rattler & Rattler II ? have have one of those.
> Thanks SJJ


 Suffice to say, he has a lot of interesting slot projects under his belt. I told him of a modification i did to the pickups on a stock ho car to run them on 1/32 scale track. He shows me a model car magazine from 1970 or so with the same modification and written by him! He put an inline motor in a t jet chassis! And brass! Angle winders, inline chassis. He made a brass chassis for a die cast nascar which I have on loan. Oh yeah, he has a nice ho model train layout,one of his infamous ovals set up in his man cave and BMW motorcycles, one with a side car! Here's a few pictures. Oh and his track rocks! Been fooling with cars all day. Both ho and 1/32. I made a video of a formula K car running some laps on it. Will post that soon. Im very pleased with his track!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

toomanyhobbies said:


> Suffice to say, he has a lot of interesting slot projects under his belt. I told him of a modification i did to the pickups on a stock ho car to run them on 1/32 scale track. He shows me a model car magazine from 1970 or so with the same modification and written by him! He put an inline motor in a t jet chassis! And brass! Angle winders, inline chassis. He made a brass chassis for a die cast nascar which I have on loan. Oh yeah, he has a nice ho model train layout,one of his infamous ovals set up in his man cave and BMW motorcycles, one with a side car! Here's a few pictures. Oh and his track rocks! Been fooling with cars all day. Both ho and 1/32. I made a video of a formula K car running some laps on it. Will post that soon. Im very pleased with his track!



I love seeing stuff like this.Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## HO RacePro (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to see what the grandaddy of Dominic's track looks like, go to YouTube.com and search for 'mascar 1-5-13'. (Sorry, I can't give you a link to the direct URL. I'm not allowed to post links yet.)

You can see more detail by searching Google.com for 'mascar6 1-5-13', and clicking on the top hit. Note the cars are running regular pickups and guide pins. Slide Guides, hard pickups -- anything works.

Tom Bowman's track has magnetic braid (Dominic's has copper, non-magnetic braid). But they're racing T-jets in the video, so there's very little magnetic downforce. Very quick just the same.

I deliberately designed that track so there is only ONE truly straight 'straight'. The rest of the track is all curves, either sharp or gentle, and that includes the main 'straight'.

The track is only 4 x 8 feet in size -- Dominic's is 4 x 16. (His straights ARE straight!)

By the way -- phenomenal driving in that video!

In the second section of the video they left off the music so you can hear the actual racing. Yeah, no clickity-clack! Just motors making speed and tires on the limit!

Ed Bianchi


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Ed, thanks for posting! Those cars are really flying around the track. Great driving indeed! Here are the links to the you tube videos of the MASCAR race.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SX1bgIY1DNM

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=sGYs_UmQwHI

Im catching hell trying to post the videos from my phone. If the links do not work, I'll repost tonight. If your searching, search mascar beachjet tjet.. Ed seemed to add a 6 to the mascar name.

Btw, im in the process of turning my track around to simplify the wiring of trackmate race mgmnt. I also have plans for adjustable voltage on each driver station for the casual get together. Any car any lane, drivers choice with an over ride switch for organized races. Gotta get moving. This weekend I should have the trackmate setup and drivers station mounted. Will have to wait for project boxes and three more voltage regulators for the final wiring. Than, I'll host an open house for all to come and play!

Dominic


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dom,
I will be there . Can`t wait
SJJ


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Bringing this back to the top. 

Finally, after a long hiatus from slots comes the continuation of the copper braided slide guide track build. Below are a couple of youtube videos of me running a stock Tyco 440x2 chassis sporting a Chaparral 2G body. Actually there are two mods. Dirty slip on silicones and a home made pvc sleeve over the guide pin. More pictures and videos of a T Jet running and a few Slide guide equipped cars. They will come when I can pry myself away from running laps! 
Needless to say, I am stoked to be running slots again!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs6cs9pEpp4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSm0drLDrkY

First picture is of the Tyco car I ran in the video. Second is the full 16x4 track from the end. Third is 12 feet of the 16 ft track standing on edge to give an idea of what it looks like in one picture.


----------

